# How to Changing NAT Type for Call Of Duty: Modern Warfare 2?



## LiveOrDie (Nov 13, 2009)

what ports need to be opened for NAT to be open ? i have a d-link DSL-2640T


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 13, 2009)

Send a message to customer support, and ask them which ports you need to forwarding on your cable/dsl modem.

After you know which ports to forwarding, go to google, and search "port forwarding for Modem xxx", or go to your modem address, and take a screenshot, post it here,  so that I or some body else can help you.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 13, 2009)

its cool i found how to do it


----------



## Muhad (Nov 13, 2009)

so how!


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 14, 2009)

Muhad said:


> so how!



(Guide) How to setup NAT for Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 PC


----------

